# Cheesecake juice



## KarlDP (27/8/19)

Any good suggestions for a good quality Cheesecake juice i can get locally? My online search has come up short so far. Thanks


----------



## takatatak (27/8/19)

Commercial or DIY? Presumably "premium" e-liquid?


----------



## KarlDP (27/8/19)

takatatak said:


> Commercial or DIY? Presumably "premium" e-liquid?



Commercial yeah. Not much of a DIY'er. LOL.


----------



## lesvaches (27/8/19)

NULL lemon cheesecake

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (27/8/19)

@Friep help die man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DysectorZA (23/10/19)

The HOTBOX Raspberry Cheesecake is definitely a winner for me and I really enjoy the flavour. Now I'm looking to try other cheesecake flavours to compare to HOTBOX.

There is also Vape Chefs Raspberry Cheesecake, which I haven't tried yet.

Might have to check out this NULL Lemon Cheesecake at some point in the future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

